# interested in rifle barrel fitting?



## Alan in GA (Mar 1, 2007)

GRIZZLY is now offering a lathe especially 'for' the gunsmith. It sounds too good to be true,,but so far it looks great. I don't know of any lathe manufacturer to ever specifically name a lathe for gunsmithing, although South Bend's 10L was often called the 'gunsmithing' lathe by purchasers.
Check this out. If this lathe cuts accurately,,it's a dream come true for anyone that has been searching for a 12 x 36 lathe that has not been mistreated, worn out, or just priced too high.
I'd buy one of these if I did not already have 2 12 x 36" lathes.
Notice it cuts metric as well as English threads...a must if you want to barrel a CZ 527 [I've done several].

http://www.grizzly.com/products/G4003G


----------

